# What am I cleaning off my poultry?



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 4, 2009)

As I was cleaning my cornish hens for Thanksgiving I began to wonder. What is this yellow stuff I'm getting off of this bird? Does anybody know?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 4, 2009)

Vonnie Dee said:


> As I was cleaning my cornish hens for Thanksgiving I began to wonder. What is this yellow stuff I'm getting off of this bird? Does anybody know?



Fat?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 4, 2009)

I would say fat, probably. Is it attached, and sort of squishy?


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 4, 2009)

Vonnie, it's best not to know....


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

> What am I cleaning off my poultry?



I saw that and thought 'feathers?'



> yellow stuff



sounds like fat


----------



## reformed trucker (Dec 4, 2009)

Brad said:


> Vonnie, it's best not to know....




 I was going to say "chicken funk"...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

Fat.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 4, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Vonnie, it's best not to know....
> ...



As in... How Funky is your Chicken? (uff da, that dates me!)


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Dec 5, 2009)

How LOOOOOSE is your goose?! No. This wasn't fat. This was attached to the skin. Of course I did have some fat to deal with, though.


----------

